# inserting picts (problems)



## ajb_bottle_man (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a window that pops up and reads... Explorer user prompt.....script prompt.....enter image url... o.k and cancel  so do i nedd to activate something in my set-upI'll try again  ajb


----------

